# leg straps or fillet strap on turnout rugs?



## Kezza (7 December 2006)

After lots of advice on here which I am truly thankful for, I have purchased a Shires Cherokee Combo turnout rug for my boy which is superb. It came with removable leg straps and I am wondering whether any of you remove them and instead use one as a fillet strap?

I have an Amigo, Rhino and Rambo and all stay put lovely with just a fillet strap, however, my weatherbeeta takka (old style) has leg straps and always slips ...

I decided to remove the leg straps from the new shires and use one as a fillet strap, I will wait and see if the rug has slipped later on today, fingers crossed it hasn't.

So my question is, does the takka slip because of the leg straps or just the design/shape? Do you find your rugs with leg straps slip more or less than one with a fillet strap??

Just curious as to what you all opt for.


----------



## Sal_E (7 December 2006)

Leg straps are supposed to be more straightening than filliet strings (because they pull against each other), but you can find that the cheaper rugs do slip, whatever you do to them!


----------



## foraday (7 December 2006)

I always take he leg straps off!  They are not needed if there are the normal cross sircingles on!

My horses are king of the rollers in the field doing at least 30 rolls in the first 20 minutes!!  Vital to get that good layer of mud on!

Never had a problem with rugs moving ever!


----------



## Kezza (7 December 2006)

yeah I know, that's why I'm asking for peoples opinions on putting it to practice as I wonder if mine causes it to slip rather than the other way around. I have tried them looser and tighter but to no avail!


----------



## Super_Kat (7 December 2006)

Leg straps! 
The amount of times I've known horses to turn their bums to strong winds with they've had a fillet strap and the strap has got over their tail and they've had a rug up around their ears!


----------



## magicgirl (7 December 2006)

Having watched what happened in the field the other day I have decided to use leg straps again.  My pony was wearing her rug with just cross surcingles and a fillet string.  The wind was blowing and a gust of wind blew the rug up and over her back.  I was watching through the kitchen window and in the time it took to get out the rug was on the floor with the surcingles done up.  If the leg straps had been on I dont think it would have happened.


----------



## Chex (7 December 2006)

I replaced all my leg straps with fillet strings for some stupid reason, even cut the leg straps off! Regretting it now though as I can't use any rugs with fillet string in the strong winds. He's had two over his head, and one was a full neck! I would definately keep the leg straps handy, then if its really windy put them on.


----------



## Kezza (7 December 2006)

you've all got me worried now as it's very windy again today but then he's been wearing his amigo with fillet strap all through this bad weather and not had it over his head?? What make are these rugs which have gone over your horses heads? Do they have fillet "strings" or fillet "straps"?


----------



## Chex (7 December 2006)

I think its quite rare for the rug to come off, its only happened to Chex twice in 8 years. One was a rambo wug, and one was an unbranded make. I find that with a fillet string the rug can get blown further from their body (but not right off) as the fillet string can be raised quite high until its actually right under their tail, if you know what I mean lol, letting more cold air in.


----------



## PoppyPony (7 December 2006)

my leg straps broke so i made one into a fillet strap now it's all covered in poo 
	
	
		
		
	


	





it's a weatherbeeta not sure what design exactly but it doesn't slip like this it's just the pooey strap i don't like!


----------



## Kezza (7 December 2006)

oh yes, pooey straps, I suffer that with my horseware rugs, I end up using baby wipes to clean em ... uurrgghhh


----------



## WelshRareBit (7 December 2006)

Murphy's rug has the strap as a fillet string, if you get me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I find its worked great BUT when there is wind he must get a bit of a gust up there - leg straps seem more secure to me.
x


----------



## druid (7 December 2006)

I only have Horseware rugs so no leg straps here but Brother's pony has other brands and all are altered to have a fillet strap instead of LS, never ever had one blow over thier head and I live on top of a mountain = muchos windy


----------



## Gingernags (7 December 2006)

I usually use fillet strings however, with the really windy weather, have changed back to leg straps - Asti has been rugless before with a fillet string rug as the wind has blown it up and over and she's escaped.  In this weather with her fully clipped - I'm not risking it!

Oh and have a look if you can at the Fal silver stables rugs - they have a rubber type tubing coating the fillet strings that just wipes off - its like a clear flexible hose.

Am planning to convert my fillet strings as pooey ones are icky!


----------



## evsj (7 December 2006)

i prefer to just use the fillet string (one of the straps) cos i leave turnout rug on in stable at night.  never seen the rug blow up over her bum and most tend to be really well darted to fit round the rear these days.


----------



## sojeph (7 December 2006)

I always remove legs straps and just use a filet string now. Never had a problem - I have Masta's, Fal's, and a Robinsons special


----------



## hussar (7 December 2006)

I've always taken removable leg straps off and used one as a fillet strap and never had a rug blow over my horse's head - and they're out 24/7. I think leg straps can rub no matter how carefully you adjust them, and in the event that someone unfamiliar with the rug tries to take it off without spotting that it had leg straps you could end up with a panicking horse and a rug wrapped round its hind legs.


----------



## Gingernags (7 December 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
 you could end up with a panicking horse and a rug wrapped round its hind legs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am terrible for forgetting as I'm mainly used to fillet strings... luckily Asti is a donkey in the stable and just stands while I untangle them...


----------



## Tia (7 December 2006)

I can't bear leg straps - I only ever use fillet straps.  I have Rambo's and Fal's and they come with fillets however there are a number of boarding horses here who don't have them and their rugs come with fillets and leg straps.  I take the leg straps off and only use the fillet strap.

I've never had anything untoward with using fillet straps, never been a problem in high winds if they are fitted correctly.  But I have seen many incidents where leg straps have been a cause of injury.


----------



## helenandshadow (7 December 2006)

I hate leg straps, took them off all my rugs that had them and put a fillet string on. The only time i have had a problem was once when the fillet string came undone at one end and the rug came off but now i just make sure the fillet string is tied on tightly unless it's one with clips.


----------



## spaniel (7 December 2006)

I also remove leg starps and use fillet strings.  If the rug fits well and the string isnt too loose it shouldnt blow the rug over the horses back.  

Ive never had a problem with fillets but have seen some very nasty cuts from leg straps that have dug into horses thighs.


----------



## Bess (7 December 2006)

My horse was turned out last week in a Rhino with neck cover, and fillet string.   When I went to get him in he was missing his rug.  I found it in a neat pile inside out, all straps still done up apart from the fillet string.  The fillet string metal ring had come apart, the rug must have blown up and then it had come right off over his head, then he must have done a lot of wriggling.  He was quite excited but luckily hadn't paniced.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (7 December 2006)

I normally use the rug the way it was designed. If it has leg straps then I use them. All my turnout rugs have leg straps &amp; all my stable rugs have fillet strap. I don't have trouble with any of them.


----------



## Dovorian (7 December 2006)

Ditto -  having seen one of mine get caught in a leg strap I've never used one since!  BTW  the clip broke and he put his hoof through the adjustable bit of the strap. Had he not been an absolute angel and stodd for ages in the field I hate to imagine what could have happened! So no, I never use leg straps!


----------



## not_with_it (7 December 2006)

I never use leg straps, seen too many horses with cuts between their legs from them. I always use a fillet strap and never had any problems with rugs blowing up or anything.


----------



## eekmon (7 December 2006)

What is EVEN more annoying are stable rugs with leg straps 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Two of the horses I do have them on stable rugs, why!


----------



## emmajanerushton (7 December 2006)

I hate leg straps after having a pony somehow doubled up her hock and got it wedged bent in a leg strap, prefer a short fillet string, none of mine blow up in the wind


----------



## PapaFrita (7 December 2006)

I took them off for PF as she kept breaking them, but kept them on for other horses as they didn't 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I twice found her naked in the field though, with rug still done up on the floor, so a good blast of wind up the bottom might have that effect if you take yours off.


----------



## JaneSteventon (7 December 2006)

Always just have fillet string as I have seen horses get legs tangled in leg straps.


----------



## lilym (7 December 2006)

echo tia on that one, i have always removed leg straps, and have never had a problem with rugs being blown over the horses back, as long as a fillet is fitted properly there should be no probs.


----------



## Jay89 (8 December 2006)

I just use what ever comes on the rug lol. I son't remove leg straps. I think leg straps are probable a bit more secure.


----------



## spotty_pony (8 December 2006)

About the same really, I have a turnout rug (Rambo Wug) with a fillet string and that stays in place quite well but so do the ones with leg straps.


----------



## Halfpass (8 December 2006)

Fillet string everytime. Hate legs straps with a passion as have seen horses tangled up in ill fitting ones plus I always foget to undo them when taking the rugs off.


----------



## wizzi901 (8 December 2006)

totally agree, leg straps are there for a good reason!!

Most of mine wriggle out of a rug without leg straps on, fillet is ok for night but wouldnt turn out in a field with just that on unless it was loose summer sheet etc.


----------



## SpruceRI (9 December 2006)

I don't like leg straps but have found with my new mare, who has a very long back, that with cross surcingles and a fillet string, the rug slips to one side, whereas on my pony, I've taken the leg straps off all her rugs and they never slip.  So I guess it depends on the shape of the horse.

As mine mostly live out I always feel vulnerable putting the leg straps on when out in the field.  That's the reason why I've ditched the 'spider' on one of my rugs and swapped to leg straps and had X surcingles sewn on because putting a spider on 'in field' is highly dangerous with an excitable horse!


----------

